# help with over excitement??



## vtgsd (Apr 17, 2011)

hello. my male gsd pup just turned 5 months old and i'm having an issue with him i need help with.

the problem is our other dog gets excited about certain things (some people, other playmate dogs, etc.) and when our gsd pup sees this he starts to bite her, the other dog, the person etc. he becomes totally focused on that distraction until i pretty much remove him from the situation.

i'm not sure what to do about it. what approach should i be taking to keep him calm, and teach him that it's not ok to bite when excited? this is NOT aggression. it's more like he's becoming over stimulated and doesn't know what else to do.

any help is greatly appreciated. he's done a basic puppy class, and we're starting another class soon, and considering private training as well. i want him to be a well adjusted dog and this is really the only issue we're having with him.

thanks


----------



## lisgje (Sep 3, 2010)

I would consider much more socialization outside the home for both dogs. I would also consider taking your other dog to classes as well with your puppy. Get a handle on the older dogs excitement and then hopefully the puppy will learn not to be so reactive. classes for both dogs together and private training together is a great way to start. Just my thoughts.


----------



## vtgsd (Apr 17, 2011)

thanks for the reply. they are both well socialized outside the home. we take them to the farmers market and to the local downtown area/pedestrian mall often. we are considering classes for both and the next class would be available to both, together. our older dog is currently in agility training and all of her obedience work was done at home with me. 

it's not that she's hyper or out of control....it's more that she really likes people and her tail starts wagging like crazy (we call her wiggle butt), and she loves attention. she also has a few playmate dogs that she loves to play with. whenever vito, our gsd pup picks up on this energy, he becomes fixated with her and the object of her affection and starts to bite continuously. i've tried redirecting, having him sit and remain calm, letting him just get it out (hasn't worked well), but mostly just have to remove him from the situation. he'll ignore everything i do to get his attention and just stare and bark frustratingly at what he wants. 

i hope with obedience training and age this will subside, but i want to do whatever i can to help him succeed.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

train and socialize the dogs seperately.


----------



## vtgsd (Apr 17, 2011)

care to elaborate on why, doggiedad? 

any others have any suggestions? 
i'll be talking with our possible new trainer this week, and hopefully will get some insight and suggestions. 'til then, i'm wondering if anyone else has had a similar issue?

thanks


----------



## ponyfarm (Apr 11, 2010)

We call that "going nuts" lol...when you know something is going to make your pup excited, plan ahead..have the leash and prong on. Make her sit/down stay. Put focus on you, treat when she focus's you, not the stimuli.

Set up scenarios where she might get excited and work on sit/down. Make sure to use just one command..dont talk in this situation..(well, to the dog)..I have heard folks go on and on..."now settle down, sit still..blah blah blah..

When people come for a visit, they need to ignore her. I know..seems rude. But she will be so much better behaved in the long run. Once she can settle, then she can visit if she remains mannerly.

Just say sit stay! Correction if moves, treat if good.

Also, the other dog should be trained as well to behave. It takes consistency. Good luck


----------

